# Shepton Show Rally



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

I see we now have 24 on the rally list for Shepton of which quite a few are unconfirmed could I just remind you that booking for this show closes on 23rd August when you have booked could you please let myself or Clianthus know please. Thanks



Jacquie


----------



## 102992 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Jacquie,

I have now booked with Stone Leisure, so would you please confirm my booking.

Thanks.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thank you Shiretor all confirmed :lol: 




Jacquie


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder, I have just booked so we will definitely be there

Catherine


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Really sorry but have had a chance to go over to France for 3 week across this date so cannot attend


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

CatherineandSteve

Well done I will confirm you



RR

Sorry to hear you will not be joining us at Shepton John, I will delete you from the rally list.



Jacquie


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We may pop down but will only be for the day, can't be definate yet though, as I will have to try to book time off to go. My boss was looking into having a trade stand there, if it happens I will definately have to go and heckle the sales guys :twisted: 

Tina


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi All

There are still 14 out of the 26 listed attendees who are only provisional attendes!!!

Please can you book with Stone Leisure as soon as you can, this makes the rally staffs job easier :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Pre-booking closes on 23/8/07. Then either confirm yourself from the e-mail auto generated by MHF when you booked provisionally or let myself or LadyJ know and we will confirm you.

Look forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Have you heard from yet anybody Jen :roll: :lol: 


Jac


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Jac

Funnily enough I haven't heard from anyone Jac :roll: :roll:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

It's very quiet on here ain't it Jen think we may be talking to ourselves :roll: 8O :lol: 


Jac


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

I think you're right there Jac :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

SSSSSSSsssssssssshhhhhhhhhh you two.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Yes Jac and Jen, Briseys right. Its far too nice an evening for noisy interruptions :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh there is life on here then, I take it you 2 boys have booked with 
Stone Leisure as you are showing confirmed :lol: 





Jac


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jac

_I take it you 2 boys have booked with_ Haven't yet, too busy relaxing with the BBQ and beer :lol: :lol: :lol: No idea why I am confirmed, maybe I returned the email, can't really remember. Will try to get the phone working on Monday

stew


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Sorry Jac

Not going to Malvern or Shepton, will be at Warren Farm though, looking forward to seeing you there.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Stew :roll: :roll: :roll: :lol: don't forget then get booking only 19 more days till booking closes.


Brian see you at Warren then, can't I talk you into Shepton as well then :lol: 




Jac


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jacquie

I am afraid you can't talk me into going to Shepton as we are booked in an MCC rally at the Laughton Country Show in Sussex for that weekend.
We depart Laughton on Monday morning and travel directly to Warren Farm. Hoping to arrive early afternoon.


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Jacquie,

Booked in with Stone Leisure for Friday through Sunday. Likely to arrive a bit late as Eleanor is coming back from a week away at Penceli doing outdoor activities! Very nerve racking for Claire and I!

Keep a space for a little 30fter!

PM your mobile number so I can call you when, sorry I meant if I get lost!!  

Regards

Chris


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi G2EWS

I have confirmed you on the list of attendees. Jac is away at the moment but I'm sure she will be in touch with her phone number when she get's back home.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh gaud Chris do you think it would be better if I met you at the gate this time :lol: knowing you and directions :roll: :lol: my mobile no is 0786 767 8605. Please do not arrive in the dark :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Jacquie,

What you saying?

I know where I have been it's just where I am going that can be a problem! :lol: 

Chris


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Precisely Chris :roll: :lol: 




I see we still have a lot not confirmed on the rally list they being:-


WebAgents
delboy139
Batch
Chausson
MOTORHOMER
JohnLawrence
teensvan
Mrbluesky


Come on folks get booking please and let Clianthus or I know when you have booked.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I have just had an e.mail from Brenda at Stone Leisure she says we now have 11 booked so what are the other 15 on the list doing? waiting to see what the weather is doing are we :lol: well i've ordered sun :lol: and Brenda tells me we have been allocated the same pitch that we had in January which if I remember correctly was nearly all hard standing so maybe that will cheer you all up and make you get booking :lol: 

Jen and I are waiting to hear from you all saying you have booked.


Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

BJNorris Brian has very kindly let me know he has booked thank you Brian also dangerous has now booked thank you Richard,


Jacquie


----------



## 102001 (Dec 3, 2006)

i have just had a call from chelstons saying my motorhome has arrived so please put me as confirmed comeing


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Right o Gary will you also be attending Warren Farm Rally and what are your arrival and departure dates for it please. Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more of the unconfirmed now booked :?: 


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Jac

Bookings are definitely a bit slow at the moment, perhaps everyone is away in this lovely weather.

If you aren't away, please get booked up and confirmed for this show, don't forget it's only 2 weeks till booking closes.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

It's blooming quiet in here Jen recon they have all emigrated. We are still waiting to hear for the following folks.


mrbluesky
Motohomer
JohnLawrence



Jacquie


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Ji Jacquie,

Sat in garden, enjoying the weather watching Grandson trying to walk and don't care where everyone else is. 

Oh almost forgot drop of wine in my hand!!

Chris


----------



## 102001 (Dec 3, 2006)

will be arriveing shepton show friday about 7pm leaving sunday will not be going to warren farm


----------



## 90128 (May 1, 2005)

Just arrived home so thought I would 'bump' this post for the early birds  


Joyce


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I have a 2 for 1 voucher for day visitors which means 2 can get in for £5, if anybody would like it please pm me and I will post it on.

Only 10 days now for those that haven't booked yet.

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Bump :roll: :roll:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

clianthus said:


> Bump :roll: :roll:


Women drivers :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Are much better than men drivers :lol: Mr Simpson


Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still waiting to hear from:-

mrbluesky
motothomer
JohnLawrence



Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

_Are much better than men drivers_ at driving people mad :lol: :lol:

we have booked and paid with Stone leisure today Jac.

stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done Stew as you are already confirmed I can't confirm you :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Jac


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi All

The 4 folks listed by LadyJ have still not confirmed:

delboy139
mrbluesky
MOTORHOMER
JohnLawrence

Could you please either confirm your attendance after you have booked with Stone Leisure (Pre booking closes on 23/8/07) or let Jacquie (LadyJ) or myself know if you are not going.

If you do not pre-book stating MHF as your club you will be parked in the General Camping area. So if you want to park with the rest of the MHF mob!! 

GET- BOOKING :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Jen delboy139 has now booked  

could the other 3 please let me or Jen know if they have booked yet. Ta


Jacquie


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

lady J I would love to join you, but it depends on what results I get from the vet!!?? One of my dogs is terrified of fireworks (and other bangs) and I see there are to be some sat pm - fireworks that is. We are going to the vets next thursday to investigate remedies and it will be too late to book. I would normally leave her with my son but it is his fortieth birthday so is unavailable. So we are very likely to be going for the day only. I will come and make myself known - missed you last year, you were off spending! :lol: 

PollyDoodle


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Pollydoodle


The fireworks are usually quite a way of from where we are camping so noise is not too bad in fact my dogs have never bothered about them at Shepton. Hope to see you this time.


Jacquie


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Lady J

Do we have to book with you first - are MHF places reserved - and then book with Stone Leisure, or do we book with them first and then tell you we are coming? As for the dog, she will jump at a cupboard door banging - and she was bought as a gun dog! (not for us). so I will book and hope that the vet can give her some knock out drops. The old fella (our other dog, not my husband!!) :lol: is very deaf so wont hear fireworks anyway


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI Pollydoodle,


Book with Stone Leisure and add yourself to our rally list on the front page please, booking closes 23rd August for this rally so be quick :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I've come off the fence and booked. Got a pass from The Management provided she can work my fingers to the bone the next two weekends ...

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

For those of you attending Shepton this coming weekend my mobile no is 0786 767 8605, if you are camping with us and are not coming could you please let me know either by a text or a call also if you get lost looking for our camping area please ring me and I will try to direct you to us.


Jacquie


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Jacquie,

No chance of a map or national grid reference then? :lol: 

Chris


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Your wish, etc.

ST632396
51.154434,-2.527977

Shown as grass because the mapping is old.
> Sat photo/ map <

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Here you go - good old Flashearth :wink:

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=51.157081&lon=-2.526888&z=16.5&r=0&src=ggl

Gerald

_Edit - oops, sorry. Same map  _

_Edit again - if you switch to the Microsoft VE map, and zoom right in, you might be able to see Jacquie already on site and waiting for us. Wave, Jacquie :wink: _


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

She's at Blandford Forum at the moment. Then Wincanton. Then Shepton


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

She ... err ... gets around a bit, does our Jacquie :wink:

I'm looking forward to the weekend  Sunny intervals and 21 degsC for Friday; sunny and 19 for Saturday; sunny and 18 for Sunday 

http://uk.weather.com/weather/local/UKXX1735?x=10&post=post&code=code&y=10

Gerald


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I shall be at Shepton Wednesday afternoon guys & gals. I'm now at Wincanton CC site charging everything up :lol: Chris try not to run me over when you arrive please :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## 104010 (Apr 20, 2007)

Pauline and I will be there from Thurs pm - we weren't originally intending to go to Shepton but we have some "business" with Transleisure post their installation of our Oyster quad system :evil: :bad-words:


----------



## lecky7 (May 29, 2005)

*Shepton Show*

We have booked with stone leisure, & they put us with the Hymers, can we change when we get there on Friday, to your section?


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> I shall be at Shepton Wednesday afternoon guys & gals. I'm now at Wincanton CC site charging everything up :lol: Chris try not to run me over when you arrive please :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


Can't promise Jacquie, but I will do my best! :twisted:

To miss you that is

Chris :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Lecky

I am sure Jacquie will fit you in if she has room. Hold on for her to come back to you

stew


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Now with Lecky7 wanting to camp with us that makes 7 extra vans 2 of which are RVs that I have to magic some space for :roll: I do wish you guys and gals would book to camp with us in the first place that would make my life much easier.
We can not fit folks in on Warners rallies as they just do not give us any spare space and if your ticket don't say MHF's with them then you don't get let into our area. 
Stone Leisure are a bit more accommerdating in respect that they will let you into our area usually, but we may not have been allocated enough space for the ones that have booked to camp with us never mind any extras.

I will do my best to fit you all in but if there ain't room I'm affraid you none booked will have to go in General camping area

We could all be a bit cosy this weekend lol.

Jacquie


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Jacqui

We wont be with you until quite late on Friday - How late depends on traffic from London. We will try and get away asap on Friday afternoon.

Sonja


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

What is the latest we can arrive Jacquie? or the earliest, our van will be ready to collect on Friday so we will be travelling Friday afternoon/evening. We plan to stop over at a motorway services if we run too late  . Don't forget to save us a place :lol: 

Lynne


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

I dont know what Jacquie will say. But I asked Stone Leisure this question and they said that there was someone on the gate 24hrs a day.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

As Sonja says there is somebody on the gate 24hrs but if you arrive usually after 9.30pm ish, then you are placed in a holding line for the night and can move on to our area in the morning


Jacquie


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks Sonja, I wonder if they have a holding area where we could overnight then, it would be better than the motorway. I will ring and ask them in the morning.

Lynne


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Sorry about that I dont type very fast, thanks Jacquie we will do that then.
 

Lynne


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi all as we live in Yeovil we will be day visiting the show on Saturday, would love to met you Rich and Lin


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

HI All

Well we are here at the showground and all parked up ready for you all arriving. I do hope none of you are going to want to put awnings out as we have all hard standing and with just a little patch of grass in the middle,and the ground is solid  there is a stall selling steel pegs though :lol: as to whether they would go into the ground that's another matter :roll: 
We do have enough space though I think to fit you all in.

Directions to our pitch from main gate straight down the main stretch turn right at phone box we are just on the left, budget windbreak is out on our corner.

Jacquie


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> I do hope none of you are going to want to put awnings out as we have all hard standing


It depends on how windy it's likely to be - as to whether we need the hold-down strap or not :?

Look forward to seeing you on Friday night.

Gerald


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi all MHF-ers at Shepton Show. had a quick walk around earlier..see what you mean about all hardstandings!! Will try to pop over sometime over the weekend..we are pitched at the top near to C&CC rally area. At least gprs works here 8O 

Have fun


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi All,

Just called Jacquie to let her know. We are unable to take the RV to the show as I have done a mischief to my back! I have two discs embedded in my spinal cord and unfortunately it has got very serious and unbearably painful. Driving the RV and not being able to lie on the floor properly makes it too much of a risk.

So if anyone wants to go and can use our tickets, not sure if they can be transferred then pm me. We live near Devizes in Wilts so we should be able to meet.

Alternatively Claire is going to drive us in the car tomorrow arriving first thing as I want to go round the show if possible, so we could meet someone at the gate. If you want to do this and we can arrange it then you need to let Jacquie know so she can sort out the space.

Regards

Chris


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Went down for the day in the car and as usual Jacquie and John where superb at their hospitality.

Many thanks from Chris, Claire and Eleanor.

Show as always was good, with far too many bits purchased, some of which we may never see again once they get stored in the Winnie!

Pity we could not have stayed, but looking forward to the next meet.

Chris


----------

